# Pump & bypass prefab.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Nothing special. Got done with a rough-in a little earlier than expected today. Figured I'd get ahead of the game for next week.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you like those Grundfos boosters? I have a customer that may need something to bump the pressure up and I've looked at those as well as the Davey pumps. 

Looks good but I would have done it all in cpvc and pex with used gate valves and put the prv in backwards. Nice try. 





Paul


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Creative use of meter couplings. I've never seen that before.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Those Davey pumps are junk.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Those Davey pumps are junk.


The newer ones or have you never liked them? I installed probably 4-5 of them about 8 years ago and they seemed to work well. These were the yellow ones that had the small tank mounted on top. They've since changed the design and I haven't used the new ones. 







Paul


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Do you like those Grundfos boosters? I have a customer that may need something to bump the pressure up and I've looked at those as well as the Davey pumps.
> 
> Looks good but I would have done it all in cpvc and pex with used gate valves and put the prv in backwards. Nice try.
> 
> ...


 I've had good luck with the MQ's, very quiet.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

hroark2112 said:


> Creative use of meter couplings. I've never seen that before.


 I've been useing them on any plastic thread when transitioning to metal, like this pump, softeners, etc.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Do you like those Grundfos boosters? I have a customer that may need something to bump the pressure up and I've looked at those as well as the Davey pumps.
> 
> Looks good but I would have done it all in cpvc and pex with used gate valves and put the prv in backwards. Nice try.
> 
> ...


That is frickin' hilarious. Paul, you have a sneaky sense of humor, bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

cool man... im diggin the meter starts and the stainless fittings :thumbup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Nothing special. Got done with a rough-in a little earlier than expected today. Figured I'd get ahead of the game for next week.


Maybe just the angle LI, but is that all plumb/level/square? Also, any support? I can't really tell through iPhone...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> Maybe just the angle LI, but is that all plumb/level/square? *Also, any support?* I can't really tell through iPhone...


He's gonna put some threaded rod through the roof of the truck to hang it on... :laughing:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

In booster applications, the MQ has a max inlet pressure of 45 PSI. Grundfos recommends a PRV on the inlet, yours is on the wrong side. I've seen a few missinstalled blow a internal seal and fill the electronic compartment with water, destroying the pump. 

Since is activated by both flow and pressure, the outlet based on installation will typically boost 20-25 PSI.

Go ahead and call them to verify to save yourself problems later.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> He's gonna put some threaded rod through the roof of the truck to hang it on... :laughing:


Guess I should have looked a little closer... :laughing:

Ok boys, do your worst! :no:

I fail at life!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

ZL700 said:


> In booster applications, the MQ has a max inlet pressure of 45 PSI. Grundfos recommends a PRV on the inlet, yours is on the wrong side. I've seen a few missinstalled blow a internal seal and fill the electronic compartment with water, destroying the pump.
> 
> Since is activated by both flow and pressure, the outlet based on installation will typically boost 20-25 PSI.
> 
> Go ahead and call them to verify to save yourself problems later.


This is a rural web water application with a PRV in the pit. After speaking with Grundfos tech support, we both agreed that one before and after, with gauges monitering both sides is the way to go. This WEB water development was initiated for AG based operations, since it's start they have allowed many non AG based businesses tie into, what are already undersized mains. The average incoming pressure is between 25, and 35 psi.


----------

